# Empfehlung für Imrägniermittel für Regenjacke?



## radon-biker-qlt (7. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Löffler Colibri (Gore Tex) Jacke.
Gestern im Regen musste ich feststellen, dass der Regen nicht mehr so abperlt, wie er soll.
Ich der Dusche habe ich dann noch mal den Härtetest gemacht.
Leider musste ich feststellen, dass die Imprägnierung nicht mehr so gut ist

Im Forum habe ich schon nach dem Thema gesucht. Bin auch fündig geworden. Leider wurde aber kein Mittel dabei genannt
Da jetzt die Regenzeit langsam anfängt, will ich die Jacke neu imprägnieren.

*Könnt Ihr mir eins empfehlen???*
Da gibt es ja xxx versch., da sind aber bestimmt dabei, die auch nix taugen.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Outliner (8. Oktober 2009)

das würde mich auch interessieren.
aus versehen habe ich meine gore windstopper mit weichspüler gewaschen statt mit flüssigwaschmittel,ich bin eben nicht so der hausmann.
jetzt ist das ding fast wie ein schwamm,auch nach mehrmaligem "richtigem" waschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (8. Oktober 2009)

ich habs nie "ausprobiert", aber oft heißt es weichspüler = membrantod. nicht so sehr, weil die imprägnierung futsch ist, sondern weil die membran zugemüllt ist. ich würde (vielleicht vorher hersteller fragen):
1. waschmittelfach auswaschen, waschmaschine leer spülen
2. jacke ohne waschmittel waschen und doppelspülen (nicht schleudern!)
3. jacke mit membranwaschmittel waschen und doppelspülen  (nicht schleudern!)
4. jacke mit einwaschimprägniermittel waschen und doppelspülen  (nicht schleudern!)
5. naß aufhängen, wenn trocken auf kleinster stufe bügeln
prozedur ohne punkt 2 gilt auch für normales waschen/imprägnieren; je nach dem wie viel imprägnierung noch vorhanden ist, reichen aber auch manchmal punkte 1., 3. und 5.
ich habe die sachen von grangers und nikwax benutzt, sehe da keinen großen unterschied.


----------



## cfd (9. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute,

das mit dem Waschen/Imprägnieren ist ganz einfach, man muss sich nur an gewisse Regeln halten - keine Angst, ich erzähl keinen Schmarrn, bin aus der Outdoorbranche und weiß Bescheid. Also: 

Waschen:

- generell ist Waschen in der Maschine möglich, aber bitte ein spezielles Waschmittel verwenden (gibts im Outdoorladen), das die Poren der Membran nicht verstopft. Richtig ist dass man KEINEN Weichspüler verwenden soll (auch nicht bei Fleece, Daune etc.). 

Imprägnieren:

- es gibt hier einen Unterschied zwischen Jacken mit Membran (GORE-TEX, SYMPATEX, eVENT) und Beschichtung (PU) mit feuchtigkeitstransportierendem Innenfutter. 
- Jacken mit Membran kann man durchaus in der Maschine waschen, sofern man ein Imprägniermittel OHNE FLuorchemikalien verwendet. So ein Imprägniermittel muss dann auch NICHT mit Hitze aktiviert werden. 
 - Für Jacken mit PU-Beschichtung bzw mit feuchtigkeitstransportierendem Innenfutter verwendet man am besten ein Spray, das man dann nur auf die Außenseite sprüht. Achtung: nicht zuviel draufsprühen, weil das dann die Atmungsaktivität beeinträchtigt.
- Fluorchemikalien: werden in den meisten Imprägniermitteln verwendet, ist aber biologisch nicht abbaubar und setzt sich in der menschlichen Blutlaufbahn ab (und wird mittlerweile mit krebserregend in Verbindung gebracht). Auch verstopft Fluorkohlenwasserstoff die Poren der Membran und beeinträchtigt die Atmungsaktivität. Also am besten: Finger weg und lieber eine Marke wählen, die rein auf Wasser basiert ist. Ich hab da die besten Erfahrungen mit Nikwax gemacht, weil die überhaupt keine Fluorchemikalien verwenden, und mittlerweile hab ich auch andere Produkte von denen, auch für meine Daunensachen, und es ist grad mit dem Einwaschen supereinfach.

Wenn Ihr Fragen habt, dann fragt nur...

Hoffe geholfen zu haben!

CFD


----------



## manuel123 (19. Oktober 2009)

Hallo!

Und wie ist das mit der Windstopper Membran wegen waschen und impraegnieren.
Ist das gleich zu behandeln wie die du oben bei der Gore-Tex Membran geschrieben hast.

Hast du nen guten Link zu solchen auf Wasserbasis basierenden Impraegnier und Waschmittel. 

gruss


----------



## cfd (19. Oktober 2009)

Also, ich hab bisher nur mal das Softshell Proof von Nikwax ausprobiert, und zwar das zum Einwaschen, weil das so einfach geht, und meine Jacke hat auch eine Membran, zwar nicht von GORE Windstopper aber vergleichbar. Schau doch mal unter www.nikwax.de, das erklärt das ganz gut. 

lg

cfd


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (19. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir letzte Woche das Spray von Holmenkol "Textil Proof"
geholt.
Habe mich im Laden überzeugen lassen und es zum Probierpreis bekommen.
Die Anwendung ist ganz einfach:
1.: Jacke mit Kleiderpürste leicht anrauen
2.: Einsprühen
3.: 2 h warten

Dann habe ich den härte Test in der Dusche gemacht.
Das Wasser ist kpl. abgeperlt.
Jetzt bin ich 3 mal im Regen damit gefahren und das Wasser perlt immer noch ab.

Werde es beobachten und euch auf dem laufenden halten.

Fazit: Bis jetzt bin ich damit zufrieden


----------



## DaBoom (20. Oktober 2009)

radon-biker-qlt schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mir letzte Woche das Spray von Holmenkol "Textil Proof"
> geholt.
> ...



Vielen Dank 
wollte schon nach der Tauglichkeit der Holmenkol Produkte fragen


----------



## NoMütze (20. Oktober 2009)

übrigens empfiehlt Gore auch die Verwendung des Wäschetrockners,
wenn der Bekleidungshersteller dies nicht ausdrücklich ausschließt...

das hätt ich mir so nicht gedacht:
http://www.gore-tex.de/remote/Satel...SEO&cid=1148660940896&pagename=SessionWrapper

wieder was gelernt


----------



## Raylinth (20. Oktober 2009)

cfd schrieb:


> Also, ich hab bisher nur mal das Softshell Proof von Nikwax ausprobiert, und zwar das zum Einwaschen, weil das so einfach geht, und meine Jacke hat auch eine Membran, zwar nicht von GORE Windstopper aber vergleichbar. Schau doch mal unter www.nikwax.de, das erklärt das ganz gut.
> 
> lg
> 
> cfd



NikiWax kann man definitiv empfehlen, pflege seit Jahren meine Outdoor, sowie Sport-Bekleidung damit, sowohl mit dem Waschmittel als auch mit dem Imprägnierspray, funktioniert tadellos!

Des weiteren: Gerade Membrane wie Gore-Tex müssen regelmäßig gewaschen werden da Sie ansonsten Ihre Funktion verlieren!

Als normales Waschmittel für Sportwäsche empfiehlt sich übrigens Perwoll-Sport. Selbstredend das die Wäsche ohne Weichspüler stattfindet.


----------



## kittyhawk (21. Oktober 2009)

holmenkohl (wasch-) imprägnierer ist sehr gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radverschandler (21. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
ich habe bis jetzt sehr gute Erfahrung mit dem Feinwaschmittel von DM gemacht, da steht drauf für Membrantextilien. Ist sehr günstig und ich bekomme davon auch keinen Ausschlag (für die Empfindlichen Personen). Wasche damit alle Membran und Funktionstextilien. Habe auch schon eine Salewa Hardshell Jacke so gewaschen und mit TOKO Proof Textile neu imprägniert, ist aber erst nach einigen Waschgängen nötig. Die Jacke war danach wie neu, auch von der Oberflächenbeschaffenheit und vom Abperleffekt.
Kann ich nur empfehlen.
N8 der Radverschandler


----------



## Yossarian (28. April 2010)

radon-biker-qlt schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mir letzte Woche das Spray von Holmenkol "Textil Proof"
> geholt.
> ...



Kann ich bestätigen! Das Zeug ist ja echt super! Ich hab schon diverse Mittel versucht, das ist das erste, mit dem ich vollauf zufrieden bin.


----------



## Yossarian (27. Oktober 2014)

Hält nur nicht lang. Ist nach jedem waschen wieder weg.


----------



## Al_Borland (27. Oktober 2014)

Ist bei Nikwax genauso. Zwei Mal waschen, und der Spaß geht von vorne los.
Daher würde mich interessieren, ob es Wäschereien gibt, die die Imprägnierung mit ähnlich hoher Qualität wiederherstellen können, wie sie die Jacken beim Kauf hatten.


----------



## branderstier (29. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe auch seit jahren die Löffler Colibri.
Sie liegt ja meist im Rucksack und langweiligt sich. Habe dann aber bei einem der Sommergewitter festgestellt, das ich an den Armen stark nass war, was ich von früherern Touren nicht kannte. Jacke wurde dann von mir speziell an den Armen mit Holmenkol behandelt.
Am letzten WE machte ich die gleichen Erfahrungen, Arme nass Oberkörper trocken.!!!
Kann es sein das die Jacke die Membran nur am Oberkörper hat?

Grüße


----------



## Yossarian (29. Oktober 2014)

Perlt das Wasser ab an den Armen? Wenn ja, dann können es eigentlich nur noch die Nähte sein. Ich kenn die Jacke nicht, aber von einer nur partiellen Membran hab ich noch nix gehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (29. Oktober 2014)

Das Abperlen hat aber nix mit Membran zu tun. Es gibt (oder gab zumindest) durchaus Klamotten, bei denen nur bestimmte Teile mit Membran versehen waren um die Atmungsaktivität zu verbessern


----------

